# Trail ride dress up!



## Amigo (Feb 10, 2009)

I need some hep me and my friend are goign to go on a trail ride with our horses but it isant going to be a normal trail ride we are going to dress up as something now my friend is dressing up as little red riding hood and dressing ehr horse up as a wolf but i dont know what i should go as can anyone pleaz help me on choosing what me and my horse should be? oh and if this helps my horse is a light liver bay with 4 black stockings 2 pasterns and 2 socks with a star on hes head


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

maybe you could be like a Indian or is that used to much???....... maybe you could be bat man and your horse can be the bat mobile.... lol that was om really random sorry


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The headless Horseman is always a hit.


----------



## tawariel (Dec 27, 2008)

dress up as a nazgul if you are a lord of the rings - fan...


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

**** batman. Do it, be batman. xD

I'm working on making my horse a renaissance "outfit".


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Skippy! and I won a costume contest against people with REAL knights outfits for their horses (im talking waving banners and metal armor) because I dressed him up as a Paint Horse (Since he is a Breeding Stock Paint) And I wrote "The Pain't that Ain't" on his butt (two words on one side of his tail, two on the other) It was very clever and thats why I won, lol!

As for your horse... Maybe Peter Pan? LOL Get him a little green hat with a red feather, green polo wraps, and ride in your PJ's as Wendy.. or something  You can even use horse paint to write "Off to Never Neverland" on his booty so people will get it, lol Its pretty inexpensive to do, too 

Or you can buy a blue sleazy hood and put the Superman Logo on the front of it, I did that once too and it was a HOOT! LOL!

Just a suggestion ^^


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I think the Peter Pan would be sooo cute! Green hat with red feather, green polos and schooling pad, and you could either wear pajamas, or get wings and glitter and be Tinkerbell. Tape a star to the end of a crop and it could be your wand.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I like the peter pan idea =]


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

the peter pan idea is really good!!! that would be soo cute!!!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Oooh Tinkerbell! That'd be better than PJs! (though PJ's would be cheaper, LOL!)

Good idea! And im glad so many people are taken by my idea XD!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OMgosh... I just LOVE the peter pan idea!!! It would be simple and not too much fuss with the horse costume!!!

You could make the hat out of felt from Wal-Mart.. it' wouldn't cost but a couple bucks to make!!!

You could be one of the boys from the movie, Peter!!! wear button down men's PJ's and some hairy potter glasses!!!! It would be a snap to put together!!!

Or you could find a union suit...and carry a teddy bear and be Michael!!!

I'm going to keep that idea should I ever need it!!!!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the idea of being Wendy or one of her brothers...as Peter kinda carried them off to neverland like your horse is carrying you through the trail? Hope that made sense...

I had a friend once that got one of those skin colored suits and a long wig and rode her horse bareback...she was Lady Godiva. That was pretty funny

Maybe you could also do pinochio (spelling?)... have strings going down to your horse's feet that come up to the little wooden puppet thingies that you hold... You can be gipeto (gosh I'm butchering the spelling of that name).


----------

